# Dangerous Looking Fish



## auburnfan (Nov 3, 2013)

I am looking for some dangerous looking easy to keep fish for my 55 gallon saltwater tank. It is not a reef tank so I do not need to worry about coral. I was looking at maybe zebra lions but I read they barely move and I would prefer a fish that is a bit more active. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Manny (Oct 8, 2013)

Any lion fish in general seems cool to me. I have been swimming with them out in the beautiful waters of Thailand and they seemed pretty active.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

how about a great white....


----------

